# Wo Umtausch Euro - Schwedenkronen?



## Mosmann (25. Mai 2006)

Hallo, ich heiße Reinhardt und habe mich neu im AB angemeldet. Mit meiner Familie war ich 2x in Schweden im Angelurlaub. Auch dieses Jahr geht es wieder in dieses tolle Land. Wir sind wie viele andere absolut begeistert!
Vor 2 Jahren haben wir unser Geld in D getauscht...Am Hafen stellte ich fest, dass es dort günstiger gewesen wäre... Kann mir jemand sagen, wo man am günstigsten seine Euros in Schwedenkronen tauscht? Auf der Fähre oder vielleicht erst in Schweden? Vielen Dank und Grüße Reinhardt


----------



## Breamhunter (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo Umtausch Euro - Schwedenkronen?*

Am günstigsten ist es direkt in Schweden am Geldautomat mit EC-Karte.


----------



## Schwedenulli (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo Umtausch Euro - Schwedenkronen?*

Wenn Du bei einer der vielen Banken ( z.B. Svenska Handelsbanken ) direkt € gegen Kronen tauschen willst, solltest Du darauf achten das eine Wechselgebühr erhoben wird ( sehr unterschiedlich, meistens zwischen 30 und 100 SEK! ).
D.h.: 200,- € besser einmal tauschen als 4 x 50,- €, weil dann nur einmal die Gebühr anfällt.

Grundsätzlich ist es oft günstiger, hier vor Ort zu tauschen.
Auf der Fähre ist der Kurs meistens nicht so gut.

Gruß aus Schweden

Schwedenulli |wavey:


----------



## Truttafriend (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo Umtausch Euro - Schwedenkronen?*

Willkommen an Board Mosmann #h

Man ganz generell sagen, nie Urlaubswährung tauschen sondern immer per EC-Karte bequem vom Automaten holen. Ist das gleiche wie in D und ist auch auf Deutsch wählbar#6


----------



## Mosmann (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo Umtausch Euro - Schwedenkronen?*

Hallo, vielen Dank erstmal für Eure schnellen Antworten! Sie haben mir sehr geholfen. Gruß Reinhardt


----------



## taildancer (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo Umtausch Euro - Schwedenkronen?*

vorsicht...muss man nicht gebühren abdrücken,wenn man geld im ausland von nem automaten abholt!?
hab letztes jahr nicht schlecht gekieckt,als ich aus finnland zurück kam...ich glaub 5 euronen pro vorgang.
und da ich immer nur kleckerbeträge abgeholt hab, kam da einiges zusammen!


----------



## Manuel (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo Umtausch Euro - Schwedenkronen?*

Hallo,|wavey: 

wir holen das Geld auch direkt in Schweden am EC-Automat.Klar kostet das Gebühren.Am besten eine grössere Summe holen und falls das nicht reicht evtl. noch einmal.Immer nur kleine Beträge kostet einiges an Gebühren.


----------



## Snapperfreund (30. August 2015)

*AW: Wo Umtausch Euro - Schwedenkronen?*



taildancer schrieb:


> vorsicht...muss man nicht gebühren abdrücken,wenn man geld im ausland von nem automaten abholt!?
> hab letztes jahr nicht schlecht gekieckt,als ich aus finnland zurück kam...ich glaub 5 euronen pro vorgang.
> und da ich immer nur kleckerbeträge abgeholt hab, kam da einiges zusammen!



Versuch macht kluch, is aber manchmal teuer. Vorher informieren kann gelegentlich auch nützlich sein. Und billiger.

Du zahlst auch in Deutschland Gebühren, wenn Du bei einer anderen Institutsgruppe abhebst. Oder auch weltweit nichts, wenn Du die richtige Bankverbindung hast. Google doch mal nach "weltweit gebührenfrei abheben", das sollte helfen. Und kostenlos isses auch noch.

Ach ja, das funktioniert natürlich auch mit anderen Währungen. Mit besseren Kursen als beim Barumtausch.

VG + Petri Heil
Schnappi

PS. Wer nicht weiß, was googeln ist, der sollte einfach mal nach googeln googeln.


----------



## bierstuch (30. August 2015)

*AW: Wo Umtausch Euro - Schwedenkronen?*

Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass in Schweden eigentlich zu 95% alles mit EC Karte bezahlt werden kann... Sei es nur ein Kaffee oder Kanelbulle oder der komplette Einkauf im Supermarkt...Selbst das Bier abends in der Kneipe ist mit EC Karte zahlbar... Bei mir werden dafür keine Gebühren erhoben. Wenn auf der EC Karte V-Pay oder Maestro drauf steht ist dies so möglich... Aber ein Anruf bei der eigenen Bank hilft da weiter... Das Geld abheben ist wie schon genannt gegen eine Gebühr von ca 5,-€ möglich. Ich hebe in Schweden nur Geld ab um meine Fiskekort zu zahlen, der Rest geht komplett bargeldlos von statten... Da profitiert man dann auch vom günstigeren Wechselkurs....

Grüße


----------

